# Rally II Wheels



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the correct valve stem length for the Rally II wheel?
Also, does anyone have a good source (other than Ames or eBay)for the 1973-77 Rally II Center Cap V Crest Emblem?


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the depth of the trim ring for a 15x7 rally II wheel?


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Restoring American History | Mustang Parts | Camaro Parts | Chevelle Parts | Ford Truck Parts | T-Bird Parts | Firebird Parts


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

srea76 said:


> Restoring American History | Mustang Parts | Camaro Parts | Chevelle Parts | Ford Truck Parts | T-Bird Parts | Firebird Parts


Thanks for the reply. I checked the National Parts site and was unable to find any info on trim ring depth for a 15x7 Rally II wheel. 

The code number on my wheels is "HM". Per my research, this wheel was originally on a 1973 Firebird although I plan to put them on my 67 GOAT cause they look really cool.

I will keep researching.
I'm sure someone out there has a set of 15X7 rings. If I could get someone to put a ruler to one, I would be very thankful.


----------

